# kayak bowfishing



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

So my buddy got a bow fishing rig. The bow prob isn't ideal (60lbs) but we went out to give it a go. He took my canoe I took my yak. He started off right away with a 5 ft gar. Ii thought it was going to be easy. Well I learned my lesson. The bow string shreaded my inner forearm. Not to mention I couldn't hit the ground with an arrow if that's what I was aiming for. Never shot a bow before but what a fun time! I'm hooked. I want a sleigh ride.


----------



## gettin closer (Jun 13, 2012)

Sounds like fun. I hope to get a gar like that tomorrow night. Perhaps you will be the one getting towed around next time.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

What type of bow are you shooting?


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

How do you shoot out of a kayak? Do you stand up or shoot sitting down?


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Try holding the bow at the base of your thumb (on the big pad at the base of your thumb) before wrapping your fingers around. I'd get some cheapo junk arrows from walmart or Academy to practice. Just cut the fletching off but don't take them with you to the water. Fishing arrows have to meet specific requirements.

Bowfishing from kayaks can definitely get interesting. I shot a carp that was 32 inches and it took a while. Biggest problem I had was untangling from limbs since it was able to move more.


----------



## fishermayne (Dec 22, 2009)

Get a crossbow. You don't need a super expensive one, just one of the $100 used ones on craigslist. AMS makes a crossbow retriever adapter and also bowfishing crossbow bolts. I started off bowfishing out of a kayak and it is amazing how close you can get to some really big fish, especially during the spawn.


----------

